# Under lock & key



## Dagwood56 (Aug 21, 2013)

I couldn't resist taking a photo of this. It must be some pretty valuable toilet paper!!


----------



## ronlane (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey, be glad that they did. Nothing worse than needing it and finding out that someone stole the TP.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 21, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Hey, be glad that they did. Nothing worse than needing it and finding out that someone stole the TP.



So true.


----------



## Crysis (Aug 24, 2013)

I


----------



## AnnieHuley (Aug 24, 2013)

I am not going to lie I have stolen TP before.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 24, 2013)

AnnieHuley said:


> I am not going to lie I have stolen TP before.



Shame on you.  Considering the price of TP these days, I suppose if push came to shove, I might help myself too.


----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2013)

AnnieHuley said:


> I am not going to lie I have stolen TP before.


That's pretty low, my friend...hehe


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 24, 2013)

Thats priceless,  I wonder how long it will be before someone goes to the trouble to snap the lock or the latch to steal a roll.


----------



## SashaT (Aug 24, 2013)

I look at the pic and keep thinking of this


----------



## AnnieHuley (Aug 24, 2013)

I was out and about, stopped to pee and realized "oh! I'm out of TP..." Didnt want to go to the store.... Threw the roll in my purse.


----------



## bc_steve (Aug 24, 2013)

working in the bush I have seen some interesting improvisations.  Every once in a while you see someone missing a sleeve off their t-shirt at the end of the day.


----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2013)

I got a great visual with this. Thanks!!


----------



## FanBoy (Aug 25, 2013)

You must have been to Walmart, too! :blushing:


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice image. I think it's more about paying someone to clean up the john after some bozo clogs the bowl and flushes repeatedly. Happens in state parks around here all the time. Damn.........it's a conspiracy!!!!


----------

